# Moving to Spain



## DaveandLiz (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi All,

We are planning to move to Spain, but thought it would be best to rent for 6 months (in Jan 2015) prior to taking the plunge.
If it all works out we would then sell our home and buy a property in Spain (Almeria region).

I have a couple of questions,

1 Does anyone know of any estate agents who can help with our rental search?

2 Or are there any other contacts for rentals that I could use.

Thanks fro any advice

Dave and Liz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What area are you looking???

Jo xxx


----------



## DaveandLiz (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi

The Almeria region, Vera / Oria 

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DaveandLiz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are planning to move to Spain, but thought it would be best to rent for 6 months (in Jan 2015) prior to taking the plunge.
> If it all works out we would then sell our home and buy a property in Spain (Almeria region).
> ...




:welcome:

I'm not in that area, but if you look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html, there's a section about renting with links to rental websites - that will get you going until maybe someone can recommend a local agency


you'll find lots of other information there about all kinds of aspects regarding living in Spain


are you lucky retirees, or are you planning to work here?

renting at first is what most of us here would advise, for sure


----------



## Crab eater (Sep 13, 2013)

DaveandLiz said:


> Hi
> 
> The Almeria region, Vera / Oria
> 
> Thanks


Hi - two of the best rental outfits around this area are Olive House and Spanish Property Choice.
I would be comfortable recommending either. 
We rented our first place through Olive House before we bought and found them extremely helpful.

http://www.spanishpropertychoice.com/properties-for-rent.html

http://olivehouse-es.com


----------



## DaveandLiz (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks for your replies, much appreciated.

I must say that having read through some of the post about life in Spain Im having second thoughts.
As stated earlier we will rent for 6 months then buy once we find the right property and location.
We are both in our early 50 s and in the lucky position that we wont need to work, what Im looking for in Spain is,
1 Good Climate (understand the heat issue)
2 Reasonable cost of living prices
3 Get into the Spanish way of life and integrate with the locals
4 Take each day as it comes
5 Village lifestyle

Can this be achieved ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DaveandLiz said:


> Thanks for your replies, much appreciated.
> 
> I must say that having read through some of the post about life in Spain Im having second thoughts.
> As stated earlier we will rent for 6 months then buy once we find the right property and location.
> ...


yes - absolutely it can be achieved!!

many do it every year & there are many on this forum who have done so -some of us still have to work though, but are lucky enough to have employment or our own businesses


----------



## Crab eater (Sep 13, 2013)

DaveandLiz said:


> Thanks for your replies, much appreciated.
> 
> I must say that having read through some of the post about life in Spain Im having second thoughts.
> As stated earlier we will rent for 6 months then buy once we find the right property and location.
> ...


Don't worry I'm sure as long as your expectations are realistic you'll have a great time.
We were in exactly the position you're in a year ago, and now own a fantastic Villa and are thoroughly enjoying life.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

DaveandLiz said:


> Thanks for your replies, much appreciated.
> 
> I must say that having read through some of the post about life in Spain Im having second thoughts.
> As stated earlier we will rent for 6 months then buy once we find the right property and location.
> ...


Absolutely - especially no. 4 on your list. Keep an open mind and be prepared to be flexible. Spain isn't perfect and there are things that will disappoint or even shock you - for example the attitude to domestic animals is often very different from in England. But the pros more than make up for the cons.


----------

